# نصائح للمتقدمين لامتحان pmi-sp



## حسام الحو (13 ديسمبر 2012)

سبق أن تحدثنا في موضع سابق عن نصائح للمتقدمين لامتحان pmp 
واليوم نتحدث سريعا هنا عن بعض النصائح العملية السريعة للمتقديمن للحصول على شهادة PMI’s Scheduling Professional PMI-SP أرجو ان شاء الله أن تساعد من يجهز لدخول الامتحان :
الامتحان يركز بشكل أساسي على project time management 
راجع جيدا المدخلات والاساليب والمخرجات لكل عملية من عمليات time management وعددها 6 عمليات
فهم ترابط العمليات بعضهامع بعض 
الفهم والتركيز لكل عملية مطلوب جدا وليس مجرد الحفظ لان أسئلة الامتحان كثير منها يتطلب فهم وليس بطريقة مباشرة فمثلا :
مدخلات عملية Define Activities 
scope basline وهذا يشمل project scope statement, WBS ,WBS dictionary
فمع أن تحديد انشطة المشروع يتم عن طريق أخر مستوى من WBS وهو workpackge حيث يتم تفكيك Decomposition كل workpackge الى أنشطة لتنفيذها، فهنا المدخلات ليست WBS فقط ولكن كل مكونات scope basline فأنت هنا محتاج لفهم مكونات scope basline وما المعلومات الموجودة بكل مكون التى تحتاجها لتحديد انشطة المشروع .
فلو جاء سؤال يسئلك عن المدخلاات المطلوبة لتحديد أنشطة المشروع وبين الخيارات المطلوبة WBS dictionary
والخيارات الاخرى ليس لها علاقة بعملية Define Activities فستختار خيارWBS dictionary لانه ضمن المدخلات .
اذن لفهم هذا المدخلscope basline يجب مراجعة بعض عمليات project scope managementوهى define scope و create WBS 
الفهم الجيد WBS وان المستوى الاخير فيه هو workpackge الذي يتم تفكيكه للحصول على الانشطة 
ايضا من المدخلات لهذه العملية Define Activities 
Enterprise environmental factors
Organizational process assets 
وطبعا كما تعلمون حضراتكم أنهما يتكرران كثيرا في عمليات time management 
اذن مطلوب فهم الفرق بينهما وما يحتوى كل منهما من معلومات سأستفيد منه في تحديد انشطة المشروع ، وأسئلة ليست بالقليلة تسأل بطرقة غير مباشرة عن Organizational process assets 
لو انتقلنا الى الادوات والاساليب الفهم الجيدلاسلوب Rolling Wave Planning توقع فيه على الاقل سؤال 
فهم المخرجات مالفرق بين كل منهما Activity List ,Activity Attributes , Milestone Lists
من خلال Activity Attributes بجب فهم Activity types:
- discrete effort activity
- level of effort *(or LOE) 
- apportioned effort (or AE) 
توقع أسئلة عن نوعية الانشطة
أكرر لو سمحتم ركزوا على الفهم مع الحفظ .
وهكذا أرجو من يذاكر يسير بهذه الطريقة لكل عملية من عمليات time طبعا هذا من وجة نظرى وليست الزامية .

العملية الثانية Sequence Activities
راجع مع الفهم والتركيز جيدا Dependency Determination
Three types of dependencies:
Mandatory dependencies
Discretionary dependencies
External dependencies

من الادوات ايضا Precedence Diagramming Method (PDM)
ذاكر هذه الطريقة جيدا قد تاتي أسئلة سهلة جدا مثلا 
ما الاسم الاخر لطريقة Precedence Diagramming Method 
كيف ترسم الشبكة وتبدأ من أى اتجاه ؟
علاقات الانشطة :
FS Finish-to-start
FF Finish-to-finish 
SS Start-to-start
SF Start-to-finish 
ما العلاقة الاكثر استعمالا
وما الاندر استعمالا 

حل اسئلة عن رسم وتحليل الشبكة والحسابات الامامية والخلفية وحساب TF وحساب CPM
توجد تدريبات جميلة جدا بالكتاب المشهور للاستاذة ريتا 
لازم تاتي اسئلة عن الشبكة خذ بالك من علاقة SS وعلاقة FF كيف تحسب ES,EF , LS,LF
في الامتحان تأتي أنشطة وعلاقات بينها ومطلوب حسابات ES,EF , LS,LF فيجب أن تتعلم رسم الشبكة سريعا لان في بعض الاحوال قد تاتي الشبكة مرسومة وعليه اسئلة أو يشرح لك في السؤال علاقات الانشطة فعندها يجب أن ترسمها سريعا لتهل عليك الحسابات ، لا تقلق لآ تأتي الشبكة معقدة بل بسيطة لكن القضية كيف تحسب ES,EF , LS,LF مع كل علاقة .
للموضوع بقية حيث مضطر الان الى الانصراف فاعتذر منكم .


----------



## حسام الحو (13 ديسمبر 2012)

نستكمل الموضوع ان شاء الله .
في الامتحان تأتي أسئلة كما ذكرناعن أنشطة ومدد تنفيذها وعلاقات بينها ثم يطلب بعض الاسئلة منها :
ما المسارالحرج بالشبكة 
أو قيمة total float بالنسبة للمسار الحرج .
يحاول أن يذكر بعض التغيرات بالانشطة فمثلا نشاط تأخر مدة تنفيذه يومات فما تأثير ذلك على الشبكة 
نركز على المسائل التى بها lag او lead 

طبعا أنت تعلم بأن قد يكون بشبكة بها أكثر من مسار حرج بل قد يكون بشبكة عند حسابها كل مسارتها حرجة .
قيمة total float بالنسبة للمسار الحرج قد تكون صفر أو سالبة .
الفرق بين total float و free float 
مهم جدا أن تعلم وتفهم ماالمستندات التى يتم تحديثهاكمخرجات من كل عملية فمثلا :
عملية sequence activites 
من المخرجات project document update 
activity list 
activity attributes
risk register
فنربط بين risk و time نتيجة العلاقات المنطقية التى تم على اساسها عمل الشبكة والتى قد تؤدى الى ظهور مخاطر يجب تحديدها في risk register
راجع الفرق بين Effort و duration بالنسبة للنشاط
من الامور الهامة والتى قد تجد أسئلة متعلقة بهاالفرق بين طرق التنبؤ :
Bottom-up Estimating 
Analogous Estimating
Parametric Estimating
Three-Point Estimates
ومتى تستخدم كل طريقة فمثلا لو ذكر أنك في بداية المشروع وتحتاج طريقة سريعة للتنبؤ وتقريبية غير دقيقة فتفكيرك سيتجه نحوAnalogous Estimating 

عملية develop schedule
الحسابات الخاصة بطريقة Critical Path Method
طريقة Critical Chain Method ومتى تستخدم 
توقع أسئلة متعلقة Resource Leveling ممكن يذكر لك موقف بالمشروع نتيجة وجودتحميل زائد للمواردالمتاحة ويطلب منك الحل
مهم جدا أن تعرف تأثير Resource Leveling عند تطبيقه على الانشطة 
Leveling lets the schedule slip and the cost increase in order to deal with a limited amount of resources, resource availability, and other resource constraints.
Resource leveling involves taking a part of the resources from one activity and assigning it to another. 
This will change the activity durations and can also result in a change of critical paths.

متى نستخدم طريقة What-If Scenario Analysis
قد تحتاج هذه الطريقة عند معرفة تأثير تعديل معين أو تغيير على المشروع .
من خلال What-If Scenario Analysis قد يتم استخدام Monte Carlo analysis 
for each activity and the network diagram, the simulation can tell you:
The probability of completing the project on any specific day
The probability of completing the project for any specific amount of cost
The probability of any activity actually being on the critical path 
The overall project risk

اذا احتجت الى ضغط زمن المشروع Schedule Compression
The methods are:
Crashing "increases costs 
Fast Tracking "increases risk

افهم الفرق بين Project schedule و Schedule Baseline 
A schedule baseline is a specific version of the project Schedule 
developed from the schedule network analysis . 
It is accepted and approved by the project management team as the 
schedule baseline with baseline start dates and baseline finish dates .

The schedule can be displayed in a variety of ways:
Project Schedule Network Diagram 
Gantt Charts/ Bar Charts 
Milestone Charts 
افهم جيدا مت تستخدم كل طريقة عرض يعنى مثلا رئيس مجلس الادارة ويريد تقرير عن البرنامج الزمني ما الطريقة التى تستخدمها ... طبعاMilestone Charts الناس الكبار دول لن يدخلوا في التفاصيل وعلاقات الانشطة
لكن لوستعرض البرنامج الزمنى على العاملين بالمشروع نستخدم Gantt Charts/ Bar Charts 
طيب لو تريد الاطلاع على العلاقات بين الانشطة نستخدمProject Schedule Network Diagram 
وهكذا ..

ما أقل بيانات يتم عرضها في كل من :
Project schedule 
Schedule Data
راجع pmbok 4th edition

راجع المستندات التى يتم تحديثها بعد هذه العملية Project Document Updates 

ما الغرض من عملية Control Schedule
ذاكر هذه العملية بتركيز شديد ياتى فيها اسئلة كثيرة 
تذكر جيدا أنه يتم جميع العمليات وأدواتهاوأساليب تنفيذها خلال Schedule Management plan
مهم جدا لان Schedule Management plan غير مذكورة كمعلية منفردة لها مدخلات ومخرجات
اعرف جيد أن 
The schedule management plan includes:
The scheduling methodology and scheduling software to be used on the project .
Establishment of a schedule baseline for measuring against during the monitoring and controlling process group
Identification of the performance measures that will be used on the project, to identify variances early .
Planning for how schedule variances will be managed .
Identification of schedule change control procedures .

The schedule management plan can be formal or informal, but it is part of the project management plan.

اذا لما يأتي سؤال عن أين تجد الطرق والاساليب الت سيتم اتباعها عند عملية develop schedule ستكون محددة في schedule management plan 
مخرجات عمليةControl Schedule هامة جدا 
منها مثلا Change requests 
نتيجة التنفيذ وظروف المشروع قد يتطلب الامر الى عمل تعديلات فكيف سيتم ذلك ...
يجب هنا ان تراجع عملية perform integrated change contol وكيف تتم عملية اجراء تعديل بالمشروع واقرأ فيها كتاب الاستاذة ريتا ستجدها مفصلة عملية اجراء التعديل بالمشروع بطريقة خلابة .

طيب حضرتك عملت البرنامج الزمنى وكل شهر مثلا تقوم بعمل تحديث طيب المعلومات والنتائج مطلوب عرضها على stakeholders طيب متى وما الطريقة التى سيتم عرضها على كل stakeholders أين تجد ذلك ..
من خلال Project Communication Management
يبقى لازم أعطى بعض الاهتمام بعمليات Project Communication Management وتأتي أسئلة متعلقة بذلك .
ركز زيادة عند مذاكرة عملية report performance 
اعرف ما الذي يحتويه performance reports وخصوصا ما يتعلق بموضوع الامتحان Schedule 
توقع سؤال سهل عن number of communication channels 
n(n-1)/2
افهم جيدا Communications Models 
مرة أخرى ذاكر Project Communication Management كويس أسئلتها ان شاء الله سهلة لا تضيعها .

بالنسبة الى cost
تاتي اسئلة عن Earned value حسابات sv ,spi cv,cpi
تعريف Ev , PV , AC واعرف تسميتها القديمة

راجع سريعا Human Rsource Management 
مثلا سؤال وجدت أن المخطط عندك لديه نقص في المعلومات والخبرة في شيئ متعلق بالتخطيط ما يجب عليك أن تفعله ، طبعا السؤال متعلق بــ Training وهذا موجود ف عملية Develop Project Team 
راجع responsibility assignment matrix 
نظرة سريعة على نظريات التحفيز 

ممكن تجد سؤال عن quality و risk

سؤال عن organizational structure 
Functional 
Projectized 
Matrix 

المراجع التى تحتاجها:
pmbok 4th edition
PMP Exam Prep, Sixth Edition
Practice Standard for Scheduling pmi

اسف للاطالة أرجو التوفيق للجميع .


----------



## alhamoud (15 ديسمبر 2012)

اولا مبروك حصولك على هذه الشهاده المميزه في الجدوله اخ حسام, تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في حياتك العمليه والعلميه 
وماذكرت من معلومات قيمه ووافيه لمن لديه اهتمام في التحضير والحصول على هذه الشهاده وجهد مميز قمت به لمشاركتنا بهذه المعلومات القيمه , وبعدين مافيه اطاله ولا شي استمتعت وانا اقراء موضوعك 

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل 

دمت بود​


----------



## حسام الحو (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس / alhamoud
خالص التقدير والشكر لتكرمك بالرد .
مرفق ملفات جمعت به بعض الامور والأمثلة الهامة المتعلقة بالموضوع .


----------



## haytham baraka (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مبروك لاجتيازك الاختبار مهندس حسام و جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## engsayed2011 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*Cce or pmi-sp course in jeddah*

ممكن حضرتك تقولى مكان مركز فى جدة للحصول على دورة تحضيرية للpmi-sp او 
cce


----------



## حسام الحو (18 ديسمبر 2012)

خالص الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعا.
وأعتذار حيث أنني 
لاأعرف مراكز في جدة نظرا لعدم تواجدي بالسعودية .


----------



## حسام الحو (18 ديسمبر 2012)

تدريب مهم : لدينا3 أنشطة : نشاط a مرتبط مع عدد 2 أنشطة b,c لاحقين للنشاط a 
العلاقة بين النشاطِa والنشاط b علاقة fs+2 
العلاقة بين النشاطِa والنشاط c علاقة sf+10 
مدةالنشاط a عشرةايام
مدةالنشاط b خمسةايام
مدةالنشاط c خمسةايام
النشاط c يجب أن ينتهي اليوم 15
احسب es,ef,ls,lf للنشاط a


----------



## loved_boy (19 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks 
soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## semba_18 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (15 يناير 2013)

Thanks so much for your outstanding effort


----------



## Jordan079 (16 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sh sh (29 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## smferoz (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله شكرا


----------



## tucd2k42 (2 فبراير 2013)

Thanks


----------



## smferoz (4 فبراير 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## الشمس (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا...........شكرا


----------



## elnahhas (21 فبراير 2013)

thank u about your interested with your colleagues 
u provide good benefit to your social


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبرك الله فى علمكم ونفعكم ونفع بكم ويسر الله امرنا وامركم


----------



## mustafasas (13 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## otat (17 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## الاسد الاسود (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## احمد ناجى نجم (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك و يوفقك


----------



## Amin Sorour (26 سبتمبر 2013)

حسام الحو قال:


> تدريب مهم : لدينا3 أنشطة : نشاط a مرتبط مع عدد 2 أنشطة b,c لاحقين للنشاط a
> العلاقة بين النشاطِa والنشاط b علاقة fs+2
> العلاقة بين النشاطِa والنشاط c علاقة sf+10
> مدةالنشاط a عشرةايام
> ...



Where is the answers, I have done some calc, but it very confuising


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك و يوفقك


----------



## طارق الشنااوي (2 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا, وارجو رفع الكتاب الخاص بالشهادة
PMI Scheduling Professional


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.احمد دياب (22 أغسطس 2015)

*مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الدين (16 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## cclass (10 مايو 2016)

شكرا جزيلا باشمهندس والف مبروك الشهادة ......ياريت لو اضفت لينا روابط للكتب التي ساعدك لنيل الشهادة 
خصوصا او انا دخلت على موقع ال pmi ووجدت عدد من الكتب الموصي عليها لكن محتار اي واحد هو الافضل 
والزمن لايسمح بقراءة كل تلك الكتب


----------



## ايمان العاصي (13 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ، هل بالامكان الاطلاع على نماذج اسئلة من امتحان l مع الشكر الجزيل PMP


----------

